# Removing stain from plywood



## jeruss (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi, Guys. I am refinishing a table top that I built four years ago. I used oil-based polyurethane to finish the top which is birch plywood. I had forgotten, but evidently I used an oil-based stain(MinWax product). I have sanded all of the polyurethane off, but there is still stain that I need to remove so that I will get an even finish. I am planning to use another oil-based stain with oil-based polyurethane to refinish as my first finish was not pleasing. Should I use a paint/varnish stripper to remove the stain? I do not want to sand any more as I risk sanding through the veneer. I appreciate your opinions. Thank you.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It would have been best it you had started with paint and varnish remover instead of sanding the poly off. I think it's likely there are spots where there is still enough poly on it and would prevent the new stain from going on evenly. I don't think the paint and varnish remover will take very much of the stain off however I would recommend using it to make sure you got all the poly. Since it is sanded it will only need some fine sanding because the stripper will raise the grain. It will cut the stain better if you use a water wash remover such as Kleen Strip remover. A better remover for cutting the stain would be Kwick Kleen #125 remover however it's not available in stores. It would be a mail order thing with heavy hasmat fees and maybe only 5 gal quantities. Anyway while the table is wet you can see if it's a uniform color and what that color would be if you shot clear on it. If it's still too dark it would be necessary to use bleach on it. You can use just common clorox bleach however don't use one of your good brushes to apply it. Bleach often eats the bristles off of a paint brush. Be sure any of the stripper and bleach you use is thoroughly rinsed off with water.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

Use a chemical paint remover containing methylene chloride. Follow the directions on the label.

Sanding is a poor way to remove a prior finish. Sanding does not remove the prior finish that has penetrated the surface of the wood. This residual finish will prevent the even absorption of any new finish and create uneven coloring. Sanding also removes any patina acquired over time by the wood.

Minwax Wood Finish oil stain contains both pigment and dye coloring. The chemical paint remover will remove most of the pigment but has little effect on dye stain. Chlorine bleach will remove most of the remaining dye coloring. A new bottle of Clorox will work as well as anything else. Wet the surface and keep it wet for 30 or more minutes. Rinse it off well and then let it completely dry for at least a day.


----------

